
Jailbroken iPads get windowed app management courtesy of Quasar | The Verge - jnazario
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/29/2987396/jailbroken-ipad-windowed-app-management-cydia-quasar
======
benologist
Summary of the very cool:

<http://thebigboss.org/quasar-a-window-manager-for-ipad>

